# Foxconn zwingt Studenten zur Montagearbeiten am iPhone 5



## FreaksLikeMe (7. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

die Chinesische Tageszeitung, China Daily, berichtet, dass einige tausend Studenten in Huaián ihr Studium unterbrechen müssen, damit genügend iPhones 5 von Foxconn an Apple geliefert werden können.
Die Studenten müssen dabei an 6 Tagen die Woche 12 Stunden arbeiten und bekommen dafür 193€ (1550 Yuan) im Monat.
Dabei wurden weder die Eltern informiert, noch erhielten die Studenten einen Vertrag.

Der weltgrößte Auftragshersteller hätte dringen kurzfristig 10.000 Arbeitskräfte benötigt, laut golem.de

"Tausende chinesische Studenten sollen zu Montagearbeiten für das neue  iPhone 5 gezwungen werden, weil Apples Auftragshersteller Foxconn  Technology derzeit nicht genügend Arbeitskräfte finden kann. Das  berichtet die regierungsnahe chinesische Tageszeitung China Daily.  Die Zeitung beruft sich auf Angaben der Studenten in Internetforen, den  Radiosender China National Radio und Aussagen der Ausbildungsbehörde  von Huai'an, einer Stadt in der chinesischen Provinz Jiangsu im Osten  des Landes."

Einige Politiker boten den Studenten Rechtshilfe an, aber viele haben Angst keinen Abschluss zu bekommen, wenn sie gegen Foxconn aktiv werden würden.
Die Schulen haben sich darauf geeinigt den Unterricht für 2 Monate auszusetzen.

Ein Regierungsvertreter äusserte sich dazu und sagte, dass es gängige Praxis ist, Studenten an renommierte Unternehmen und Fabriken zu schicken. Dies erweitere den Horizont der Stundenten.
Komischerweise, wollte dieser Regierungsvertreter anonym bleiben.

Apple hat sich bis jetzt dazu nicht geäussert.



Meiner Meinung nach ist das ziemlich heftig und das von China so eine aussage kommt, dass das gang und gebe ist war auch klar, vermutlich passiert das wohl öfters. 
Allerdings finde ich sehr fair von den Schulen, den Unterricht für diese Zeit auszusetzen.
Und so langsam häufen sich ja die Skandale um Foxconn, ich hoffe das irgendwann mal auch die Firmen (Die dort produzieren lassen) mal aufwachen und aktiv für ein besseres Arbeitsklima eintreten. 




P.s. Das soll kein anfachungs Thread werden, ich bitte daher um eine gesittete Diskussion.

Quelle:
Golem.de

Originalartikel:
Huai'an: Foxconn zwingt Studenten zu Montagearbeiten an iPhone 5 - Golem.de


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2012)

In China gibt es eben keine Arbeitnehmerrechte und das wird von die Firmen meist schamlos ausgenutzt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. September 2012)

Das iPhone 5 - von (entrechteten, ausgebeuteten chinesischen) Studenten für (privilegierte, in reiche Elternhäuser geborene westliche) Studenten!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. September 2012)

Ich würde ja sagen, wie gut, dass ich kein iPhone besaß/besitzen werde, aber Foxconn fertigt halt alles Mögliche.


----------



## DaStash (7. September 2012)

Normaler Weise führt Fachkräftemangel zu Lohnsteigerungen aber so wird sich da an den Billigverhältnissen nichts ändern, wenn man zum arbeiten gezwungen wird.

MfG


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2012)

Bei uns gibt es angeblich auch Fachkräftemangel und trotzdem sinken die Löhne für Facharbeiter.


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. September 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich würde ja sagen, wie gut, dass ich kein iPhone besaß/besitzen werde, aber Foxconn fertigt halt alles Mögliche.


 
Machen die nicht auch gefühlte 70% aller Mainboards jedweder Marke?


----------



## DaStash (7. September 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Das iPhone 5 - von (entrechteten, ausgebeuteten chinesischen) Studenten für (privilegierte, in reiche Elternhäuser geborene westliche) Studenten!


 
Also ich sehe mittlerweile schon mehr Rentner mit iPhones als junge Menschen rumrennen. 
Weil es so schön "einfach" zu bedienen ist. Quasi ein modernes Seniorenhandy.  Kann es sein, dass Appleprodukte ein wenig vergreisen oder haben wir jetzt schon die erste Generation Nerds im Rentenalter?
---> ein wenig Spaß 

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (7. September 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Also ich sehe mittlerweile schon mehr Rentner mit iPhones als junge Menschen rumrennen.
> Weil es so schön "einfach" zu bedienen ist. Quasi ein modernes Seniorenhandy.  Kann es sein, dass Appleprodukte ein wenig vergreisen oder haben wir jetzt schon die erste Generation Nerds im Rentenalter?
> ---> ein wenig Spaß



Rentner bin ich zwar noch nicht, aber in gesetzterem Alter und da sind Apple Geräte echt eine Erleichterung


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. September 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Das iPhone 5 - von (entrechteten, ausgebeuteten chinesischen) Studenten für (privilegierte, in reiche Elternhäuser geborene westliche) Studenten!


Bei anderen Herstellern sieht es leider auch nicht besser aus. 

@Topic
Vor kurzem habe ich noch gelesen, dass Foxconn die Arbeiter weg laufen, weil die Überstundengrenze herab gesetzt werden soll und jetzt sowas. 
Naja, man kann an den Zuständen dort nichts ändern, auch wenn man nichts von Apple kauft, aber so komisch es auch klingt, Foxconn ist einer der besseren Arbeitgeber in China.


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Rentner bin ich zwar noch nicht, aber in gesetzterem Alter und da sind Apple Geräte echt eine Erleichterung


 
Die großen Tasten wirken aber nur dann gut wenn auch das Display groß genug ist. Also hoff mal dass Apple bald auf 5 Zoll geht.


----------



## AnthraX (7. September 2012)

kann man nur froh sein das man in Deutschland lebt... Arbeitnehmerrechte sind dort halt nciht vorhanden. Schade.. besonders da dies in dem wohl bald (wenn nicht jetzt schon )mächtigsten Land der Erde passiert.


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2012)

Ungezügelte Marktwirtschaft und Arbeitnehmerrechte oder Umweltschutz passen eben nur bedingt zusammen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. September 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Machen die nicht auch gefühlte 70% aller Mainboards jedweder Marke?


So in der Art, ja.


----------



## Destination2202 (7. September 2012)

Ich frage mich gerade, wie man die Studenten dazu einfach zwingen kann...ich meine in China passiert ja so einiges und die Menschenrechte (und dementsprechend auch die Arbeitsbedinungen) werden da ziemlich klein geschrieben, aber das von einer nicht-staatlichen Firma sowas praktiziert werden kann ist mir neu.

Aber leider ist das bei Foxconn ja ein "multischneidiges" Schwert (man schneidet sich überall wo man es anfasst)...da haben die letzten erst für "Entlastung" gesorgt, indem sie weniger (Über-)Stunden machen müssen und dann meckern die Arbeiter, weil sie gerade diese Überstunden machen wollten um mehr Geld zu verdienen...

PS: ~200€ im Monat ist kein schlechter Verdienst im Monat für chinesische Verhältnisse! Über ein Drittel der arbeitenden Bevölkerung in China hat sogar nur knapp 60€ im Monat. Bei all den schlechten Nachrichten über Foxconn und deren Arbeitsbedinungen vergessen die meisten oftmals, dass die Arbeiter dort _freiwillig_ hingehen, weil Foxconn (für chinesische Verhältnisse) einen _guten_ Stundenlohn zahlt...wenn man in dem Bereich schon eine abgeschlossene Ausbildung vorzuweisen hat und dementsprechend auf höheren Posten innerhalb des Fertigungsprozesses eingesetzt werden kann ist es sogar noch mehr und man gehört schon zur soliden, ja fast schon oberen Mittelschicht!


----------



## Iceananas (7. September 2012)

Destination2202 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, wie man die Studenten dazu einfach zwingen kann...ich meine in China passiert ja so einiges und die Menschenrechte (und dementsprechend auch die Arbeitsbedinungen) werden da ziemlich klein geschrieben, aber das von einer nicht-staatlichen Firma sowas praktiziert werden kann ist mir neu.


 
Der Staat ist nicht das absolute Böse - die sind nur Böse wenn man politische Motivationen hat 

Foxconn dagegen hat Geld und Einfluss, und verfolgt finanzielle Interessen - und ist von daher potentiell gefährlicher als Ausbeuter. Die Universität scheint ja nicht ganz koscher zu sein und die Studenten müssen um ihr Abschluss bangen, falls sie die Anweisungen der Uni nicht folgen.


----------



## sfc (7. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es angeblich auch Fachkräftemangel und trotzdem sinken die Löhne für Facharbeiter.



Kommt auf die Sparte an und wie du Facharbeiter definierst. Dort, wo wirklich Mangel herrscht, ist das nicht der Fall. Wenn man es aber (wie inzwischen sogar die überwiegend linke Presse) macht und den Mangel in Branche A mit der dem Lohndumping und Branche B und C "entkräftet", jeden Pseudoberuf in die Sphären der Fachkräfte erhebt und dann auch noch die Übersättigung in der entgegengesetzten Branche D als "Gegenargument" aufführt, ist der Fachkräftemangel in der Tat an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Kurz gefasst: Zu viele Metzger und Lageristen sowie Politologen und Juristen heißt nicht, dass es auch zu viele Anlagenelektroniker, Maschinenbauer und Diplom-Informatiker gibt.


----------



## Superwip (7. September 2012)

In diversen sozialistischen Staaten war/ist es mehr oder weniger üblich das Studenten eine Weile in der Industrie oder Landwirtschaft arbeiten müssen. Daher wundert mich das nicht wirklich; wenn überhaupt, das sie nicht in einem Staatsbetrieb sondern in einem pösen kapitalistischen Unternehmen arbeiten.


----------



## TempestX1 (7. September 2012)

Naja. Unsere Bundesregierung schickt Rentner zur Arbeit.
Zwar passiert das "nicht öffentlich" aber wenn die Renten knapper werden müssen auch diese weiter arbeiten um nicht später irgendwo unter der Brücke zu hausen.

Außerdem würde das einigen unserer BWL Studenten auch mal guttun welche nur die Zahlen kennen aber von Arbeit in dem Sinne (Mitarbeiter welche die Drecksarbeit machen) keinen Schimmer haben, wenn sie wissen wie das läuft.


----------



## Combi (7. September 2012)

Allerdings finde ich sehr fair von den Schulen, den Unterricht für diese Zeit auszusetzen.

der satz is geil!!!!!!!!!!!
als ob die schulen dass von sich aus machen...
foxconn ist ein betrieb der,aktienmässig,zu einem grossen teil in staatshand liegt.dann bringen die einen riesenhaufen bruttosozialprodukt mit...
ergo..foxconn schreit nach sklaven und der staat setzt mal eben die schule ausser kraft,damit die schnell mal ein paar tausend handys bauen...
schwupp sitzt hai feng deng nicht vor schulbüchern,sondern vor handyteilen...so einfach...


----------



## Research (7. September 2012)

Ich wäre ja entsetzt, aber kein MoBo ohne Foxcon, keine Seltenen Erden ohne Umweltzerstörung und Menschenverachtenden Abbaumethoden. Und das in China keine Menschenrechte gelten... Überraschung. Es muss also keiner entsetzt sein. Wir wissen es alle, schenken dieser Tatsache aber keine Beachtung. Änern können wir dies nicht. Jedenfalls nicht mit friedlichen Mitteln.


----------



## mickythebeagle (7. September 2012)

Ich finds ja wie immer Lustig.
Hier Reden & Schreiben wir über sowas.

ABERRRRRRRRRRR auf ComputerBase, Ähm mom heisst die Seite nicht Applebase, oder war das nvidiabase, oder gar noch intelbase.
Naja, dort gibbet ja von dem Team nur eingehende Prüfungen die dann auch zu solch einem Thema im Netz auf eben einer dieser ......base Seiten frei gegeben werden.


----------



## Research (7. September 2012)

Hau mal nen Link raus.


----------



## JBX (7. September 2012)

Die Studenten lernen da sicher Dinge, die sie später im Leben brauchen... Vor allem haben die sicher alle genommen und ich weiß jetzt nicht wirklich was Geisteswissenschaften mit Fabrikarbeit zu tun haben. Aber ich denke jeder weiß um was es bei der Sache geht. 



DaStash schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Appleprodukte ein wenig vergreisen oder haben wir jetzt schon die erste Generation Nerds im Rentenalter?



Also bei uns an der TU (also quasi dem Nerd-Headquarter) hat kaum wer ein iPhone  Der echte Nerd nutzt ein komplett verbasteltes Android Custom ROM auf seinem übertakteten Gerät. iPhone ist mittlerweile eher was für "Hipster", Prestigesymbol-suchende oder Leute die (teils eine berechtigte) Angst vor einem instabilen Android haben


----------



## Gast20141127 (7. September 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Hau mal nen Link raus.


 Google ist mein Freund.  Ein kurzes Nachforschen (Research) hätte dir geholfen. 
Huai'an: Foxconn zwingt Studenten zu Montagearbeiten an iPhone 5 - Golem.de

Tja, das ist halt China... Wirtschaftswachstun zählt, nicht der Mensch.
Warum man aber immer Apple daraus nen Strick drehen muss versteh ich auch nicht..... produzieren doch genug andere auch dort.
Einzig das Saubermann Image ds man in Cupertino so gerne nach aussen kehrt wäre vielleicht ein Grund.
Aber besser sind da die anderen auch alle nicht. Leider...


----------



## Research (7. September 2012)

Mein 56K im Homebereich gibt nur wenig Internet her...

Ist im Großen und Ganzen das was auch bei PCGH steht. Mich hat das von micky interessiert. Wild Behauptungen posten ohne Belege.


----------



## Gast20141127 (7. September 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Mein 56K im Homebereich gibt nur wenig Internet her...


Ich fühle mit dir. Kann mich auch noch gut an die ISDN-Zeiten bei uns erinnern. Auch nicht recht viel besser. 
Und sorry nochmal für den kleinen Wortspiel-Scherz: Nachforschung/Research 


*NACHTRAG:* @ Research: zu deinem Zusatz nochmal:


Research schrieb:


> Ist im Großen und Ganzen das was auch bei PCGH  steht. Mich hat das von micky interessiert. Wild Behauptungen posten  ohne Belege.


Ich denke mal du meinst sein


mickythebeagle schrieb:


> ....Naja,  dort gibbet ja von dem Team nur eingehende Prüfungen.....


 
Damit spielt er wohl auf die Tatsache an, dass auf CB die User-Beiträge  in Apple-News erst von Moderatoren freigeschalten werden müssen.
Es hat da wohl zuviel Fanboy-Gabashe gegeben.... 
Hat also nix damit zu tun das der Wahrheitsgehalt von Usernews erst geprüft wird, was du wohl angenommen hast.



DaStash schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Appleprodukte ein wenig  vergreisen oder haben wir jetzt schon die erste Generation Nerds im  Rentenalter?
> ---> ein wenig Spaß


Ob sie nicht einfach glauben sie würden bei SIRI mit einem jungen hübschen Mädchen sprechen? Wer will das denn nicht...(auch ein bisschen Spaß!)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXLSRDqRCXI


----------



## Gast20141127 (8. September 2012)

Doppelpost, sorry.


----------



## Voodoo2 (8. September 2012)

wo rüber regt ihr euch auf ????
viele kaufen es ja
ich werde kein shlechtes gewisen haben ich habe gar kein handy


----------



## ZeroX360 (8. September 2012)

Stellt sich mir wieder die frage warum das IPhone so teuer ist bei diesen Maßnahmen.


----------



## horst--one (8. September 2012)

ZeroX360 schrieb:


> Stellt sich mir wieder die frage warum das IPhone so teuer ist bei diesen Maßnahmen.



Steve will doch auch was dran verdienen.....ohhh wait ... he is down...


----------



## McClaine (8. September 2012)

schon wahnsinn was da abgeht und was die Leute alles mit sich machen lassen. 
Hier in Ger sind wir ja schon sehr verwöhnt und motzen auch über kleinigkeiten, in China aber ist jeder, egal ob alt oder jung, potentieller Sklave der Industrie und des Staates.

Wenn ich einer der Studenten wäre, würde ich sagen, ihr könnt mich mal. Aber da die ja schon in Sklaverei mehr oder weniger hinneingeboren werden, macht es halt einfach weniger. Traurig das sich die Menschen im fernen Osten nicht endlich gegen diese Ausbeuterei auflehnen...


----------



## Cuddleman (8. September 2012)

Destination2202 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, wie man die Studenten dazu einfach zwingen kann...ich meine in China passiert ja so einiges und die Menschenrechte (und dementsprechend auch die Arbeitsbedinungen) werden da ziemlich klein geschrieben, aber das von einer nicht-staatlichen Firma sowas praktiziert werden kann ist mir neu.
> 
> Aber leider ist das bei Foxconn ja ein "multischneidiges" Schwert (man schneidet sich überall wo man es anfasst)...da haben die letzten erst für "Entlastung" gesorgt, indem sie weniger (Über-)Stunden machen müssen und dann meckern die Arbeiter, weil sie gerade diese Überstunden machen wollten um mehr Geld zu verdienen...
> 
> PS: ~200€ im Monat ist kein schlechter Verdienst im Monat für chinesische Verhältnisse! Über ein Drittel der arbeitenden Bevölkerung in China hat sogar nur knapp 60€ im Monat. Bei all den schlechten Nachrichten über Foxconn und deren Arbeitsbedinungen vergessen die meisten oftmals, dass die Arbeiter dort _freiwillig_ hingehen, weil Foxconn (für chinesische Verhältnisse) einen _guten_ Stundenlohn zahlt...wenn man in dem Bereich schon eine abgeschlossene Ausbildung vorzuweisen hat und dementsprechend auf höheren Posten innerhalb des Fertigungsprozesses eingesetzt werden kann ist es sogar noch mehr und man gehört schon zur soliden, ja fast schon oberen Mittelschicht!


 
Die anderen fast zwei drittel haben im Monat, soviel wie wir in einer Minute für eine "Bockwurst" ausgeben. 
Zwangsweise betrifft das überwiegend jene im ländlichen Siedlungsraum! 
Das nennt man Zwang durch Lebensumstände, gepaart mit Unterdrückung individueller Persönlichkeit, gefolgt durch intrigantes und neidisches Verhalten, sowie "Schaffen" bis zur physisch-/psychischen Erschöpfung (gibts mittlerweile auch in unserem Land, leider)
Sicherlich sprechen die Schlagzeilen, über stattgefundene Selbstmordfälle bei Foxconn, die wie so oft, nicht weiter Öffnetlich verfolgt wurden, eine leise, aber deutliche Sprache!
Wirtschaftliche und politische Verflechtungen, im Einklang mit korrupten Machenschaften, sind ein wunderbarer Nährboden! 


Man hatte zu DDR-Zeiten eine ähnliche Praktik, die ich, aber gar nicht so verkehrt fand. Man muß dabei die besonderen Umstände betrachten, die jene Praktik notwendig machte.

In der Erntezeit, Winterzeit, bei Produktionsengpässen, widrige Witterungsverhältnisse (die den z.B. Kohleabbau stak behinderten), oder Katastophen, wurden viele Arbeitskräfte zu den Brennpunkten "deligiert". 
In erster Linie, abkömmliches Personal der Armee und ein großteil Freiwillige (nicht wenig Studnten), sofern der Arbeit-(staatliche/genossenschaftliche Brötchen-)geber zustimmte. 
Eine (zusätzliche) Vergütung gabs, meines Wissen, in jeden Fall, und wenn der deligierende Arbeitgeber weiter zahlte. (heute heißt das Arbeitnehmerüberlassung, mit teils reduzierten Einkommen)

Ich würde es begrüßen, das heute zur Umweltreinigung wieder einzuführen, dann aber in der Variante von damals, genannt "Subotnik", in erster Linie freiwillig, aber auch zwangsangeordnet, für Drückeberger als ordentliche Bestrafung.

Keinem fällt ein Stein aus der Krone, wenn er zum Allgemeinwohl der Bevölkerung, etwas Tatkräftig mitwirkt, da wir alle ausnahmslos, zur Vermüllung, Verschandelung, Verschmutzung direkt, oder indirekt dazu beitragen.
Wer das verneint, werfe den ersten Stein!

Nailgun, schrieb das es "...bei vielen Herstellern nicht anders..." sei.

Das ist absolut wahr. 
Bedingt durch geförderte Obsoleszens, sowie "Geiz ist Geil" Mentalität, der man sich gewissermaßen nicht ganz entziehen kann, zumal man meist finanziell nicht besonders Potent aufgestellt ist.

Zu viele Hersteller (viele, viele Hiesige) lassen vollständig, oder Teile ihrer Produkte, im Ausland produzieren, wohl wissentlich das auch Kinder zu 70-90% daran beteiligt sind! 
Ich möchte hier keine kongreten Namen nennen, da ich keine Post von Anwälten haben möchte, da man Meinungsfreiheit, ab einer bestimmten Grenze, teuer bezahlen muß!
Man hört zwar öfters, das jene, wenn öffentlich darauf angesprochen, davon nichts wissen, bleibt dies allerdings trozdem eine glatte Lüge. 
Man kann natürlich auch davon ausgehen, das jene die Produktionskette nur bis zu einen gewissen Punkt kontrollieren, nur was danach kommt, wird von den Firmen in der Produktionskette, den Produzierenden selbst, verschwiegen, oder die Kinder geben sich älter aus, als sie tatsächlich sind und ganz Fatal, werden auch Kinder zur Produktion verkauft, durch die verschuldeten Eltern. 

Das die Lebensumstände, die Kinder, oder die zwangsrekrutierte Bevölkerung, gewissermaßen dazu zwingt, sollte man sich klar vor Augen halten, auch unter welchen widrigen Arbeitsbedingungen "geschafft" wird. 
Trotz dieser Widrigkeiten, sind die "Schaffenden" dennoch froh, überhaupt eine Einkommensquelle zu haben. 
Wo dieser Teufelskreis beginnt, oder gerade aufhört, ist dabei Ansichtssache.
Egoistische Gier nach Profit und Macht, ist allein der Grundstein!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. September 2012)

Hm ja China und Foxconn kommen ja kaum aus den Schlagzeilen raus. Rechte haben die Menschen dort ja nur wenige, nur warum muss man da noch Fertigen lassen? Wenn die dort die Handys produzieren warum verlangt man dann überirdische Preise?


----------



## Gast20141127 (8. September 2012)

@Dr. Bakterius

Na wer war den kürzlich erst wieder in China mit einer riesen Wirtschaftsdelegation?
Richtig... eure "ich häng mein Fähnlein nach dem Wind" Bundes-Angie...

Die Arbeitskosten für die Herstellung machen nur einen Bruchteil aus, das hat mit dem Endpreis so gut wie nichts zu tun.
Hab mal irgendwas von knapp 8$ gelesen. Andere schreiben wieder von 12-30$ http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57382995-1/iphone-manufacturing-costs-revealed/
Die Gewinnspanne ist bei Apple zwar durchaus einiges höher als bei anderen,
aber solange die Leute den  Preis bezahlen, warum sollten sie auch weniger verlangen.

Material & Entwicklungskosten dürfte bei allen Smartphone-Firmen für die Topmodelle wohl ziemlich identisch sein.
Vielleicht bei Apple eher noch geringer durch die schiere Masse der iPhones.
Ein S3 oder vergleichbares kostet bei Markteinführung aber auch nicht recht viel weniger, jedoch sinkt der Preis der Androiden/Win-Phones meist sehr schnell.
Einzig für Marketing gibt Apple wohl massiv mehr aus als andere.
Man kann ja kaum mehr die Glotze anmachen, ohne das man Retina hier, Retina da hört. Das nervt bisweilen schon.

Das die  Dinger aber mit der Zeit kaum billiger werden finde ich schon seltsam.
Man stelle sich mal vor die GTX660Ti würde 320€ kosten bis nächstes Jahr der Nachfolger kommt......
Dafür kriegst du aktuell gerade mal ein völlig veraltetes iPhone3GS-8GB.


----------



## Alex555 (8. September 2012)

AnthraX schrieb:


> kann man nur froh sein das man in Deutschland lebt... Arbeitnehmerrechte sind dort halt nciht vorhanden. Schade.. besonders da dies in dem wohl bald (wenn nicht jetzt schon )mächtigsten Land der Erde passiert.


 
China ist nicht so mächtig wie viele behaupten. Wirtschaftlich sind sie als "exportweltmeister" abhänig vom rest der Welt. 
Stagniert die Weltwirtschaft merkt das auch China. Zudem fehlt China eine vernünftige Infrastruktur im eigenen Land (Osten - sehr gut, Westen - miserabel).


----------



## Gast20141127 (8. September 2012)

Alex555 schrieb:


> China ist nicht so mächtig wie viele behaupten.


Das sag mal den Amis; die haben sie ja schon fast zu 30% augekauft.


> Stagniert die Weltwirtschaft merkt das auch China.


Richtig, aber ob die Wirtschaft um 10 oder 8% wächst
ist jetzt nicht so ausschlaggebend wie bei uns, wo es dann in den negativen Bereich geht.
Verschiedenen Schätzungen zufolge reicht für China ein Plus von 6% auch noch aus.
Zudem wissen sie besser wie man seine Schulden verschleiert.
Viele Großprojekte sind dort auch nur auf Pump gebaut, nur wird es von staatlicher Hand verheimlicht.
http://www.focus.de/finanzen/news/konjunktur/tid-26875/titel-die-china-blase_aid_785317.html


----------



## Alex555 (8. September 2012)

gustlegga schrieb:


> Das sag mal den Amis; die haben sie ja schon fast zu 30% augekauft.
> Richtig, aber ob die Wirtschaft um 10 oder 8% wächst
> ist jetzt nicht so ausschlaggebend wie bei uns, wo es dann in den negativen Bereich geht.
> Verschiedenen Schätzungen zufolge reicht für China ein Plus von 6% auch noch aus.
> ...


 
Mag schon sein, dass die Wirtschaft dort höher wächst (%), aber das braucht es auch. 
Ein 0,5% Wachstum ist in Deutschland weitaus mehr als ein 8% Wachstum in China  
Von daher muss man das Wachstum immer in Relation sehen, nicht nur die Zahlen an sich...


----------



## Research (8. September 2012)

Nun, jemand schrieb das manche weniger verdienen als wir für eine Bockwurst ausgeben. Wozu braucht der Bauer Geld, wenn er sich vollständig selbst versorgen kann. Ein Punkt der gerne vergessen wird. In China gibt es noch genug Orte die im Mittelalter stehen geblieben sind. Da spielt Geld eine geringere Rolle. Erst bei den Stadtmenschen wird dies ein Problem.


----------



## KratzeKatze (8. September 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Nun, jemand schrieb das manche weniger verdienen als wir für eine Bockwurst ausgeben. Wozu braucht der Bauer Geld, wenn er sich vollständig selbst versorgen kann. Ein Punkt der gerne vergessen wird. In China gibt es noch genug Orte die im Mittelalter stehen geblieben sind. Da spielt Geld eine geringere Rolle. Erst bei den Stadtmenschen wird dies ein Problem.



Die Rede ist ja auch nicht vom Bauern, der bekommt für seine Selbstversorgung ja sowieso kein Geld. Es geht gerade um die Stadtmenschen, die in einem Angestelltenverhältnis (oder besser: Sklavenverhältnis) stehen und so wenig Geld verdienen, dass es zu Sterben zu viel ist, aber zum Leben zu wenig.


----------



## Research (8. September 2012)

Research schrieb:


> []Erst bei den Stadtmenschen wird dies ein Problem.


 
U no say? Er sprach von Statistiken. Ich sprach davon was ein Problem dieser ist.


----------



## Verminaard (8. September 2012)

Sehr schoen!
Auf der einen Seite will kaum jemand Geld fuer irgendwas ausgeben.
Alles muss billig sein, und natuerlich den hoechsten Anspruechen genuegen.

Aber zeitgleich wird hier auf die Zustaende in China mit dem erhobenen Finger gezeigt.

Sagt mal, denkt ihr eigentlich noch irgendwie selbststaendig?

Was waere denn wenn Foxconn nicht zu solch drastischen Mitteln greifen wuerde?
Das Iphone5 waere gar nicht in den Mengen verfuegbar und Apple kann seine gewohnte Abfolge nicht einhalten.
Vor kurzem hatte ich in einem Thread gelesen, wie Apple gelobt wurde, das ihr Produkt, welches gerade praesentiert wird auch sofort verfuegbar sei.
Und natuerlich hechelt schon die ganze Appleuserschar der neuen Generation hinterher, egal wie gut oder schlecht es ist oder ob das vielleicht vor 6 Monaten gekaufte 4s eigentlich noch in einem hervorragenden Zustand ist.

Aber jetzt erschrocken tun.

Betrifft aber bestimmt nicht nur die Smartphonesparte von Foxconn, nur wenn Apple im Artikel ist, wird er wahrscheinlich oefters gelesen.

Wuerde man euren Unverstaendniss konsequent folgen, koennte kaum einer hier posten.
Fast jedes Mainboard hat zumindest Teile von Foxconn. 
Aber ihr regt euch ueber die Arbeitszustaende auf.
Wie war das vor ein paar Monaten, als die Mainboardhersteller bekanntgaben, das die Preise aufgrund von hoeheren Rohstoffpreisen steigen wuerden?
Ein allgemeiner Aufschrei war die Folge. Wegen einer Sache die man vielleicht alle 1-2 Jahre kauft, wenn ueberhaupt.
Wer von euch ist denn bereit mehr fuer etwas zu bezahlen, damit irgendwo anders auf der Welt Menschen zu besseren Bedingungen leben koennen?
Schiebt das jetzt bitte nicht auf die Konzerne, die das ja nicht weitergeben wuerden.
Es fehlt von Grund auf eine Bereitschaft anstaendig zu bezahlen. Jeder will schlauer sein als der andere und seinen Gegenueber uebervorteilen.
Das man sich damit frueher oder spaeter selbst schadet, soweit denkt kaum einer.

Bevor man ueber Konzerne labert und den Besserwisser raushaengen laesst, sollte man sich vielleicht Gedanken machen, wie man als Einzelner dazu beitraegt, das die Welt ein klein wenig fairer wird. 
Faengt bei so Kleinigkeiten an wie ueberall handeln zu muessen.
Nein der Kunde selbst weis natuerlich viel besser wieviel ein Haendler zu verdienen hat.

Foxconn ist nicht der Einzige. Jeder Konzern der seine Produktion auslagert sollte da mal unter die Lupe genommen werden.
Aber es wird gemacht, damit wir billig einkaufen koennen.
Damit sich auch jeder sein Billy Regal fuer 40€ leisten kann.


----------



## Voodoo2 (8. September 2012)

horst--one schrieb:


> Steve will doch auch was dran verdienen.....ohhh wait ... he is down...


 

hey nichts über steve !
habe gehört er kommt auch in deine statd für ne woche in glas sarg in deinen apple store 


tja die studenten haben keine wahl und bei der politik seh ich schwartz


----------



## fire2002de (8. September 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Normaler Weise führt Fachkräftemangel zu Lohnsteigerungen aber so wird sich da an den Billigverhältnissen nichts ändern, wenn man zum arbeiten gezwungen wird.
> 
> MfG


 

das ist China, was erwartest du ?


----------



## laurens (8. September 2012)

Nicht schön. Wir brauchen aber gar nicht so weit schauen. Ansatzweise gibt es solche Bestrebungen auch hier. Nicht mit Studenten, die gehen anschaffen um die Studiengebühren zu beschaffen. Nur mit ungelernten und Arbeitslosen.
Gehetzt von "Normalbürgern".


----------



## Alex555 (9. September 2012)

laurens schrieb:


> Nicht schön. Wir brauchen aber gar nicht so weit schauen. Ansatzweise gibt es solche Bestrebungen auch hier. Nicht mit Studenten, die gehen anschaffen um die Studiengebühren zu beschaffen. Nur mit ungelernten und Arbeitslosen.
> Gehetzt von "Normalbürgern".


 
Bestrebungen kann es unendlich viele geben, in einer Demokratie ist jeder frei in seinem Handeln. Diesen Studenten hat man keine Wahl gelassen...


----------



## Cuddleman (9. September 2012)

Alex555 schrieb:


> Bestrebungen kann es unendlich viele geben, in einer Demokratie ist jeder frei in seinem Handeln. Diesen Studenten hat man keine Wahl gelassen...



Geh, oder das Studium ist futsch. Eine Ja-, oder Nein-Wahl, ist doch eine Wahl!

Es kann auch durch ideologische Überzeugung, oder durch den sogenannten Gruppenzwang, eine gewisse Freiwilligkeit seitens der Studenten vorliegen, da in ehemals Sozialistisch/Kommunistisch regierten Ländern, sich diese Erscheinung nicht in ein bis zwei Jahrzehnten vollständig auflöst. 
Übrigens gabs das auch mal bei uns, zu Adolfszeiten, oder z.B. zu Kaiserzeiten in China und Japan, allerdings ohne den (zeitweiligen) revolten Regierungscharakter von 1917-1989 im z.B. europäisch-asiatischen Erdenteil.

Einige wenige werden sicherlich protstiert haben, aber das Groh der Masse, akzeptiert es, als Normalität.

Man darf nicht vergessen, das im asiatischen Raum, gewisse Traditionen vorherrschen, die uns, nicht Allen, gehörig Fremd vorkommen. Anerzogene Selbstlosigkeit gibts das überhaupt bei uns noch, ausgenommen die reichlich vorhandenen Gesäßkriecher, die nur selbstlos tun.

Verwerflich ist es, wenn ein Konzern damit, für einige "Wenige", beträchtliche Profite schafft, von denen die "Schaffenden" einen "Hungerlohn" erhalten, gepaart mit Arbeitsbedingungen, die bei uns *für die Masse noch nicht akzeptabel* sind.


----------



## frido007 (9. September 2012)

Mir ist es auch ein Rätsel, warum die Menschheit schon so verdummt ist.


----------



## AnthraX (13. September 2012)

McClaine schrieb:
			
		

> schon wahnsinn was da abgeht und was die Leute alles mit sich machen lassen.
> Hier in Ger sind wir ja schon sehr verwöhnt und motzen auch über kleinigkeiten, in China aber ist jeder, egal ob alt oder jung, potentieller Sklave der Industrie und des Staates.
> 
> Wenn ich einer der Studenten wäre, würde ich sagen, ihr könnt mich mal. Aber da die ja schon in Sklaverei mehr oder weniger hinneingeboren werden, macht es halt einfach weniger. Traurig das sich die Menschen im fernen Osten nicht endlich gegen diese Ausbeuterei auflehnen...



Naja wenn die sich dagegen auflehnen gibt es einen netten gummigeschossgehagel... und von aussen kann niemand helfen.... china ist die aktuelle weltmacht. Es wird solange so weitergehen bis das system so nicht mehr funktioniert oder sich wirklich millionen auflehnen, was denke ich aber aus angst nicht passieren wird.


----------



## bofferbrauer (13. September 2012)

McClaine schrieb:


> schon wahnsinn was da abgeht und was die Leute alles mit sich machen lassen.
> Hier in Ger sind wir ja schon sehr verwöhnt und motzen auch über kleinigkeiten, in China aber ist jeder, egal ob alt oder jung, potentieller Sklave der Industrie und des Staates.
> 
> Wenn ich einer der Studenten wäre, würde ich sagen, ihr könnt mich mal. Aber da die ja schon in Sklaverei mehr oder weniger hinneingeboren werden, macht es halt einfach weniger. Traurig das sich die Menschen im fernen Osten nicht endlich gegen diese Ausbeuterei auflehnen...



Leider sind dies nicht die 1989er Studenten (englische Wikilinks weil kompletter als die Deutschen)


----------



## McClaine (13. September 2012)

Also wurde sich aufgelehnt gegen die Regierung und das wurde wiederum mit waffengewalt gestoppt?
Ändert nichts dran das sich nichts geändert hat 
Ich denke so lange die diese Diktatur haben verändert sich nichts mehr... Und sowas was die mit Studenten abziehen ist nur die spitze des bergs


----------

